

I am 22yo, building a startup, and was told that I should post this on HN - irollboozers
http://www.microryza.com/blog/2011/hello-world-2/

======
idanb
I don't get it, am I supposed to real that novel of a blog post to find that
it has NO information about what you're doing?

Being a fellow founder of a company that's been in "quiet mode" for way too
long I have this little bit of information to give you. If you don't have
anything of actual value to give people, then wait until you do. Balance is of
course important, but what you posted is effectively this:
<http://itsthisforthat.com/> without the entertainment factor.

~~~
irollboozers
Apologies, I wasn't really trying to explain what I am working on, more just
the process of certain steps so that others would find it helpful. Even with a
lot of basic things, I just wanted to provide a reflection on my own
experiences. I just hope it will be helpful for others.

But just so that I can keep you entertained, 'so, basically, it's like a
Kickstarter for research'. :D

~~~
idanb
That sounds interesting, and I hope you the best of luck with it! I definitely
agree that the realm of academia in general could do with some disruption at
large.

The point I was really trying to convey is that, sometimes, it's very
lucrative to put stuff out with very little actual value or content. It's
better to wait it out, and put something that would generate actual feedback
since from this you can iterate and actually improve your product. Putting out
content of the opposite nature will turn potential users away and will not
really get you much of a benefit otherwise.

But after all, my opinion is worth what you pay for it.

------
nandemo
The idea is that you post something that minimally works so that people can
give you feedback, whether as fellow entrepreneurs or as your early users.
Right now there's just a splash page. Why should anyone sign-up?

Also, I've skimmed through your blog post but I couldn't find any mention of
what your startup actually does.

~~~
irollboozers
The MVP will get put up soon. But there's a lot of work that has to go in
before we even get to that point. And that's some of the fun stuff too.

------
BrainScraps
Hey bro, don't worry about all of the snarkaristas around who want to get all
in the guts of your project and pick it apart while still developing. I
totally get the point of your post and appreciate your brazen honesty and
transparency (where appropriate, naturally.)

I'm in your corner (as a fellow noob) and can't wait to see what you're up to.
Check out my info and let me know if you think I can help out at all.

(As a side note, I almost spent last summer helping with the marketing of a
Mycorrhizal innoculant called Mykos at <http://xtreme-gardening.com> That
stuff blows my mind! )

~~~
irollboozers
Absolutely. Also, +1 for knowing what mycorrhizae are!

~~~
BrainScraps
Apparently down here in California, they're all the rage with folks who grow a
certain high-dollar hydroponic crop indoors.

------
aaronbrethorst
I'm intrigued by your description of your project on behalf of my girlfriend
(a Professor at UW, amusingly enough). I'm curious to see what this turns out
to be. Good luck!

~~~
irollboozers
Who is she! If she does research, I'd love to meet/get the chance to talk to
her.

~~~
aaronbrethorst
She's in political science. Is there any chance that what you're doing might
prove useful for a social science prof?

~~~
irollboozers
We've actually reached out to one or two poli sci professors, but if she does
research and suffers from a lack of funding then I will find her. She'll be
hearing from me one way or another!

